# How To Upload Tax Return From ROS Offline



## Mebs (14 Jan 2010)

I'm currently doing tax returns and I've downloaded the form from ROS Offline. 

When I've completed it, how do I send it to Revenue? I don't see any option on the form to do so.

Also, is it possible to save entries on these forms when you shut down your computer so that you won't have to start from scratch again when you return to it?


----------



## WaterSprite (14 Jan 2010)

If you are talking about a self-assessment return, then there's a link after the main login page to "*Upload a File Completed Off-Line".  *You can also post it to them.  I don't think you can save the completed form (it's a .pdf problem) but you can obviously keep a hard copy.  If you upload the offline form, presumably that will also be stored electronically, although it may not be editable after you upload it.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jan 2010)

For filing on ROS you need
- the ROS offline application
- a ROS digital certificate  ( see www.ros.ie for how t odo this )
- you upload the offline form via the ROS online application at www.ros.ie 
If it is the Form 11 you are doing then you save the file in the offline application, logon to ros.ie and upload file created offline as Watersprite said.
I am not aware that printed offline Form 11s  are acceptable to be posted. I believe it specifically says on the application that they are not acceptable. You either upload a form electronically or go to the paper version of the relevant form, print a copy  and complete and post that.


----------



## WaterSprite (14 Jan 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> I am not aware that printed offline Form 11s  are acceptable to be posted. I believe it specifically says on the application that they are not acceptable. You either upload a form electronically or go to the paper version of the relevant form, print a copy  and complete and post that.



That's true - they may not be officially accepted but they do accept them, perhaps on an exceptional basis.  I sent one (i.e. the completed offline printout) to supplement an incomplete paper copy.  But, OP, best not to rely on that.


----------

